# I made a new smiley



## jceggbert5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I made a smiley for the Wii boards, since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get used too much there... (IMHO)

I have made a smiley based off of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I was hoping for maybe  for this...
edit:  darkened edges: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit:  darkened buttons: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if this is wrong section, or if I was supposed to put this in an existing thread, I'm sorry)


----------



## prowler (Jan 27, 2010)

Aha, that looks awesome.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 27, 2010)

darken the edges a bit more on the wiimote and it will be perfect.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2010)

Seems good.

EDIT: Yeah, as dudeonline said, darken the edges a bit and it'll look better.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jan 27, 2010)

That awesome now I will start using it in the wii boards.


----------



## Davess (Jan 27, 2010)

Darken the buttons and it'll look a lot better, Plus +1 on this idea,

I agree.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks very good


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 27, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Excellent!


Weeee!


----------



## Davess (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

Make it official!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wii are all happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is great!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Wii are all happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(btw, Why is Costy here?) He left.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, I realize that I left out the speaker...  I don't think it's really relevant at that size...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 28, 2010)

You have my support for this too.


----------



## Langin (Jan 29, 2010)

yea thats a great idea!

meh I want this one!


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

While you're at it add my smiley too!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> While you're at it add my smiley too!


Your smiley is crap.


----------



## Emoskater (Jan 30, 2010)

epic win


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I made a smiley for the Wii boards, since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get used too much there... (IMHO)

I have made a smiley based off of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I was hoping for maybe  for this...
edit:  darkened edges: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit:  darkened buttons: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if this is wrong section, or if I was supposed to put this in an existing thread, I'm sorry)


----------



## Spikey (Jan 30, 2010)

:spikey:


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> :spikey:


:gaykey:


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Spikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:spammer:


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:teacher:


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 30, 2010)

:teachersfavouritestudent: xP
By the way, like it!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 30, 2010)

:yaythread:


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

But seriously, nice emote and i really think it should be included into the system, then you would be famous for something!


----------



## dice (Jan 30, 2010)

```
:yaywii:
```


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Testing: 






*EDIT*
It works!  I'm the first to use it by typing :yaywii: !

Congrats jceggbert5 on creating a new smiley!

Thanks dice!


----------



## dice (Jan 30, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Testing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well no, you're second after the post above.


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

And +3 in the shoutbox


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> well no, you're second after the post above.


Good call.  Well, I'm the first non-supervisor to use it


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2010)

@ dice



Spoiler



you know you wana


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice now we have one for each system.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jan 30, 2010)

No we don't. I second P1ngy's Design!


----------



## Devin (Jan 30, 2010)

= Win


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 30, 2010)

AWESOME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IS OFFICIAL!!!!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 30, 2010)

I also want


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

It's official!!


----------



## dice (Jan 31, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> @ dice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! That can be your Christmas present.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I made a smiley for the Wii boards, since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get used too much there... (IMHO)

I have made a smiley based off of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I was hoping for maybe  for this...
edit:  darkened edges: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit:  darkened buttons: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if this is wrong section, or if I was supposed to put this in an existing thread, I'm sorry)


----------



## Elritha (Jan 31, 2010)

Good work. That looks awesome and not too flashy.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

great job folks


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

Now we need :yayp1ngpong:


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 31, 2010)

everytime i come into this thread there is a beeping sound even if i make a reply wtf??


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> everytime i come into this thread there is a beeping sound even if i make a reply wtf??


Hatsu's sig

It has an automatic Flash, which isn't allowed


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 31, 2010)

damnit hatsu use a static quiet image


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 31, 2010)

this was really needed


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 31, 2010)

flash object black list
http://knugen.com/x360ag/achievementnopic....p;img=&dir=


----------



## bdr9 (Feb 4, 2010)

So we've got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Are we missing anything? Do you think there should be an Xbox one? :yayxbox: or :yay360:?

... We don't really talk about Xboxes too much here, do we?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol, how long ago did they change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from ?


----------



## dice (Feb 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Lol, how long ago did they change
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I changed the name when I added the other smiley (it wouldn't have been fair to keep it as it was).


----------



## outgum (Feb 4, 2010)

i think if we have a ps3 one, we should have a 360 one >_> that would be fair, and a :yaylaptop:? lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> i think if we have a ps3 one, we should have a 360 one >_> that would be fair, and a :yaylaptop:? lol


Maybe :yaycomp: or something similar, I think :yaylaptop: is probably a bit too long.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 5, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Do you think there should be an Xbox one?


nah it's not important


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the poster above likes wii's a lot...
Can't blame him!


----------

